# Hiking spots near/around New York area



## HikingBill (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey folks, I'm new to this site and forum, hopefully I can get some useful advice and information.

I'm a California native and plan to move out to the North East later this spring. I'm wondering what are some good hikes/trails that would be comparable to the Half Dome hike in Yosemite National Park? I did that hike and want something of similar caliber/challenge. 

Any advice or recommendations would be great. Thanks.

My experience with Half Dome is documented in the following blog for those who are interested: http://outdoorlife.emeetyou.com/41-yosemite-half-dome-hike-the-knee-buster


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck with your move out here.  I don't know if you'll find anything as scenic as Half Dome out this way though.  I'd like to start getting into some hiking during this off season.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 19, 2010)

Within 60 miles of NYC:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 19, 2010)

Within 4 hours of NYC:


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know anything about hiking in the area, but I did the same move almost three years ago.  Its not Northern California, but there are far more outdoor recreational opportunities out here than you might imagine.  The only thing that really sucks is the unpredictable weather, which can spoil the best plans no matter what time of the year.

Btw...the pictures and report from your Half Dome trip, and Andy Zee's frustratingly unlabeled pics, are awesome.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 19, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> I don't know anything about hiking in the area, but I did the same move almost three years ago.  Its not Northern California, but there are far more outdoor recreational opportunities out here than you might imagine.  The only thing that really sucks is the unpredictable weather, which can spoil the best plans no matter what time of the year.
> 
> Btw...the pictures and report from your Half Dome trip, and Andy Zee's frustratingly unlabeled pics, are awesome.



Wow, I'm sorry,


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 19, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Wow, I'm sorry,



I'm just curious where those pics are from.  Both places look awesome, and I know virtually zero about summer recreational locales in the Northeast.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> I'm just curious where those pics are from.  Both places look awesome, and I know virtually zero about summer recreational locales in the Northeast.


+1


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2010)

First three pics are Mohonk Preserve outside of New Paltz NY, next we have two shots for my local favorite, Breakneck Ridge just north of Cold Springs, NY. Next set of pics are the Adirondacks, first ones are Gothic and the last is on top of Algonquin. These are between Keene Valley and Lake Placid NY


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 22, 2010)

really great HD trip report...i'd say another benefit to going so early is that you're not baking in the midday sun on top after the climb

imho, while there are great hikes here in the northeast, there is nothing like the half-dome hike anywhere in the US...angels landing is maybe the closest, but doesn't require nearly the same stamina that HD does...

there are some great waterfall hikes in/around delaware water gap if you like that kind of thing

anyone ever done mt whitney?  would love to bag that one


----------



## catskills (Apr 21, 2010)

A few hiking ideas

http://www.catskillcenter.org/towers/

http://www.catskillguide.com/hike-1.htm 

Slide-Cornell-Wittenberg

Catskills Escarpment Trail


My favorite trail in north East East is Adirondacks Mt Marcy Dam to Avalanche Lake.  Camp on other side of Avalanche lake.  From there you can hike up a number of high peaks including Mt Marcy.  A Black bear proof food container is required in the Dacks.   

Black bears are getting a lot more prevalent in the Catskills.  That said I have never had a problem with bears taking my food in the Catskills.  

Have fun!


----------



## abc (May 2, 2010)

Not exactly "near" New York City. But the closest to Half Dome in the east is Mt Washington! Both in terms of difficulty and beauty.

The Adironack is also very very nice. But there're TREES! Western hikers got really fustrated when they walk for hours not seeing anything but dense trees. MW is above treeline so the last part of the hike is spetacular. When your legs are calling it quits and your lungs are about to burst, you have a good excuse to rest a bit by taking yet another photo break!  

By the way, don't make the mistake my buddy from San Francisco made. They decided 4000' was too tame for their frequent 5000' legs. Well, the eastern trails are a lot steeper than the western ones. (Eastern trail makers don't seem to believe in switchbacks, trails just go straight up steep hillsides, hands and knees fair game and all!) They couldn't move for 2 days after their 5500' loop in wet muddy condition!


----------

